# Carlisle gym in Kimmage



## KTM (23 Jan 2008)

Hello,

I'm looking for one person to join the Carlisle gym in Kimmage. I already have one person who is willing to join. If three people join together the cost is only Eur250 each for the year, a saving of over Eur100. If anyone wants to join, please reply and we'll make arrangements to meet there.

Cheers


----------



## DaveD (24 Jan 2008)

Hi KTM,

Just rang them and my renewal is due, so if you're still one short let me know and I'm in. Offer ends 31st Jan.

DaveD


----------



## KTM (24 Jan 2008)

Hi Dave,

Thanks for your reply.

I just rang the gym as I was worried they wouldn't let us avail of the offer as you're already a member. They said it was fine as long as you re-join as a new member. Would you be happy to do that? If so, would you be available to meet up there on friday evening?

Cheers


----------



## DaveD (24 Jan 2008)

Just sent you a personal message, we'll work something out.


----------



## shellstar (25 Jan 2008)

if anyone else is stuck please send me pm and ill contact you asap


----------



## pamelapam (31 Jan 2008)

I have 2 people joining carlisle gym, we're looking for a 3rd, would have to join today, anyone interested?


----------



## gillarosa (31 Jan 2008)

KTM and Pamelapam....you don't work for Mr. Dunne at that gym in a Sales capacity do you?


----------



## Sherman (31 Jan 2008)

gillarosa said:


> KTM and Pamelapam....you don't work for Mr. Dunne at that gym in a Sales capacity do you?


 
Good question...


----------



## pamelapam (31 Jan 2008)

no, definitely not, just looking for a good bargain, €250 a year per person works out at €5 per week! (ye I do sound a bit like Ben)


----------



## Nikiann (31 Jan 2008)

I have to renew tonight, so i would definately be interested in going in with you to make the whole thing a bit cheaper, i could meet you there this evening if that suited you? Let me know what you decide before 5 as i will be finished work then.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## pamelapam (31 Jan 2008)

Nickianne
I've sent you a private message if you're online,


----------



## Sherman (1 Feb 2008)

Wow, what a happy coincidence that your first ever post here Nickiann has saved you so much money on your gym membership


----------



## ClubMan (1 Feb 2008)

_Askaboutmoney _is not an appropriate forum for hooking up with people in order to reduce your gym membership fees. Several posts in this thread were in breach of the no advertising guidelines and have been removed. Any further posts of this nature will be deleted and the thread will be closed.


----------



## r2d2 (3 Feb 2008)

Maybe discussions about the Carlisle Gym should be moved to _*Shooting *_The Breeze....?


----------



## GalwayG (4 Feb 2008)

Hi,

Could anyone tell me where exactly the carlisle gym is/how much it costs etc as I can't find their website (if there is one!)? 

I've just moved to Terenure, does anyone know if there is a gym with a swimming pool closer to there? 

Thanks a mil


----------



## Glenbhoy (4 Feb 2008)

The Carlisle gym is disgustingly packed at present - I don't know if it's just the january rush and may die down, but for now it's really bad - or at least that's been my excuse for sitting out most of January.


----------

